# UH OH, I broke the puppy...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Cally had her first bath this morning...She was awfully quiet through the entire ordeal. Ran around the yard a few times, shook a lot, then I dried her with a towel before we came inside.

She has been sleeping on the dog couch snuggled into a blanket ever since...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo used to get SO worn out after being in the tub when he was a puppy. I'm totally guilty of putting a little water in there and just letting him play in it when he got too crazy just so he would take a nap and I could take a break lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where did the baby puppy go?! She's gotten so big!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Enzo used to get SO worn out after being in the tub when he was a puppy. I'm totally guilty of putting a little water in there and just letting him play in it when he got too crazy just so he would take a nap and I could take a break lol


Lol, I always took advantage of bath times by chasing Flora around the hallways of our house after she was toweled off. She would be SO wound up and after it was over she'd just totally crash.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

She is so adorable!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

But she looks happy!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It works on little kids too!



Enzos_Mom said:


> Enzo used to get SO worn out after being in the tub when he was a puppy. I'm totally guilty of putting a little water in there and just letting him play in it when he got too crazy just so he would take a nap and I could take a break lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute picture...amazing the things that tire them out!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all, she has recovered and is back to harassing her brother and sister constantly. Yup, our little squirt is getting huge, we started calling her giraffe a few weeks ago, she is all legs. At 13 weeks she was almost 26 lbs, I am sure she is 30 by now...very tall, long and thin, she is getting her big girl coat so no more fluffy puppy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It goes by way too fast.


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

I love that quote at the bottom it says it all. I lost Willow at 9 1/2Yrs this summer to stomach cancer. After talking with my three kids they have convinced me to get another golden it so happened that a puppy was not going to be picked up by a couple from the breeder because they were moving out of the country, I fell in love with her at first sight and will be getting our new love Chloe on Friday. I will always love my first girl she was so wonderful.


----------

